# YUUUUMMMMmmmmm!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is our third Cobia dinner so far and I hope I get another soon to fill up the freezer!!


White wine pan sauteed Cobia and Shrimp with alfredo + noodles on tropical floral pattern fine china!! Soooo good.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks great and I bet it taste better than that.We use the same china and even have the salad bowls and desert plates to match,small world.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks and sounds fantastic.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Cobia is my all time fave fish to eat. It is so good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now I’m hungry!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That shrimp alfredo is good. My wife use to bring it home from the Holiday Inn.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A box of Pasta Roni and a bag of small shrimp from dollar general/I know they aint fresh off the boat/ but they will work with a few add ons/spices. Its not bad in a peinch.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Cobia is my all time fave fish to eat. It is so good.


I like cobia, but you have to try tripletail. Change your life.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I like cobia, but you have to try tripletail. Change your life.





I have heard that from everyone, my former boss which died a couple of years ago and I miss him a lot, really got me into fishing way back and that was his favorite fish to eat. One day I will get one and try it.


----------



## loverboy (Jun 7, 2018)

wow simple and nice!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

next batch try on the grill and when you flip em over put on a juicy piece of bacon then cover with pepperjack cheese.


----------

